# Let the hard part begin



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

So I've finally found a suburban to best suit my needs as a family weekend warrior/bug out rig. It took a while to find it but it was well worth the search. Its an 89 diesel powered 3/4 ton 4x4 suburban, fully loaded with barn doors in the back. Its got a standard 6 inch and set of 35s on 15 inch wheels. The truck as a whole is in really good shape but I very much doubt its up to par.

Soon as I pick it up tomorrow, its headed straight into the shop for a full tune up. While its getting work done im going to start blue printing the many upgrades needed. Ill start my list now and post it later.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be interested to see what you do with this car. Please post pictures as well! I sure wish I knew how to tear one down and build it back up again!

I have thought that these old 56 Suburbans would make awesome BOV's! I would paint it some kind of dark earth or something and put a nice big rack on top for storing stuff. Some ambulance doors in the back. This would be awesome. Below is a picture of a 56 Suburban in case you dont know:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I will be interested to see what you do with this car. Please post pictures as well! I sure wish I knew how to tear one down and build it back up again!
> 
> I have thought that these old 56 Suburbans would make awesome BOV's! I would paint it some kind of dark earth or something and put a nice big rack on top for storing stuff. Some ambulance doors in the back. This would be awesome. Below is a picture of a 56 Suburban in case you dont know:


 Nice car!I did'nt remember them having surburbans back then.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, can't wait to see what Chops does with his Suburban! Should be cool!


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about pre 73 suburbans is the lack of a 4th passenger door. That and if I had a pre 73 burban I would make it a show truck and saturday cruiser....... That is one sweet ride. My old high school football coach/friends dad has a 56 burban with a 4 inch lift and 35s. He uses it to go surfing and cruising around but its more like a show truck. We call it the beach cruiser because he surfs and because he's a prevy babe watching old man.


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Took a lil longer then expected but the suburban is bought and now sitting at a garage of my father in laws friend. The first thing im gonna do is strip out the interior, rebuild the 6.2l diesel and rewire everything. I need to figure out how to link my photobucket app on my phone.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool! can't wait to see how it turns out!

You may want to check in to some scrap yards that carry old military or police vehicles; there are certainly a lot of options for armoring-up an old 'Burb.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool, please do get some pics as soon as possible...


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Checking to see if there is an update on your Suburban?


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

CH0PSV1LLE said:


> Took a lil longer then expected but the suburban is bought and now sitting at a garage of my father in laws friend. The first thing im gonna do is strip out the interior, rebuild the 6.2l diesel and rewire everything. I need to figure out how to link my photobucket app on my phone.


You can pick up a new rebuilt or very low hour 6.2 GM diesel from Boyce Equip for about 950 bucks last I checked. Cheaper than a rebuild.


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

What's up everyone...... sorry I haven't been around. With everything going on its a bit tough. I hate to tell y'all that I had to sell the suburban. My father inlaw passed and the family was short on the expenses, so I sold it to help out........ im confident ill find something better down the road. I've seen a few 1 ton suburbans with big lifts, tires and some with a banks turbo kit on a 6.2.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

CH0PSV1LLE said:


> What's up everyone...... sorry I haven't been around. With everything going on its a bit tough. I hate to tell y'all that I had to sell the suburban. My father inlaw passed and the family was short on the expenses, so I sold it to help out........ im confident ill find something better down the road. I've seen a few 1 ton suburbans with big lifts, tires and some with a banks turbo kit on a 6.2.


Sorry to hear that Chops, I pray God comforts you and your family.

Im sure you will find something to replace the suburban eventually. I was really looking forward to seeing what you would do with it. Keep in touch!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

CH0PSV1LLE said:


> What's up everyone...... sorry I haven't been around. With everything going on its a bit tough. I hate to tell y'all that I had to sell the suburban. My father inlaw passed and the family was short on the expenses, so I sold it to help out........ im confident ill find something better down the road. I've seen a few 1 ton suburbans with big lifts, tires and some with a banks turbo kit on a 6.2.


Bless your heart but maybe it was a blessing in deguise the way gas is going up .Hope you find somethng soon.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

If you were closer, I could make you a heckuva deal on a 4x4 Suburban.


----------

